# Upgrade to computer controlled props



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I know most of you use servos for your props, and I'm no different. I want to graduate to computer software control, because I want a group of props to sing to music, without having jaws chatter to the music instead of just the words. I found this website, for VERY cheap servo controller boards, complete with software! It is called Robo-ware, and they claim this is the easiest way to achieve what I am looking to do.

Check it out and let me know what you think..I am definitely going for it.

http://www.rentron.com/Robo-Ware.htm


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes, tell me how that goes for you. I would certainly be interested.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Looks very interesting Doc.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

If you are really in to Servos. 
Servo City is having a Sale this week only.

http://www.servocity.com/html/hitec_servos.html

I think this is the cheapest place to buy Servos.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks! I am just getting into them, and I appreciate the reference.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

You're welcome.

Here is a product the was suggested by Mike Fox

http://www.brookshiresoftware.com/

Mike has some fantastic work. Here is a link to his stuff.

http://www.custommusic.tv/custommusic/FoxProd.html

p.s. looks like I'm not the only one who stays up late


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks again for the resource..

I have seen Mike's stuff on his site..what a talented guy! Did he recommend any paticular controller board? I saw a number of them that work with VSA software.

Yea..sometimes I just can't sleep with all the stuff I gotta do on my mind.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I think he used the Mini-SSC.

I have a copy of the animatronic head from the robot store to practice with.

It comes with 4 servos and a mini-ssc board.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

LUCKY! I hope to have the mini and some servos by the end of the month..I have to set up the props I have already first, and The computer controlled props will be built AFTER Halloween. This year should be very busy for me, and I hope to have a very polished and professional looking haunt for next year.(well, as professional as a yard haunt can be).

Do you have any example movies or how-to web pages that demonstrate your head? I would like to keep discussion of the project going as I progress.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Here is the kit. But they changed it :-(

http://www.therobotstore.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.29/it.A/id.142/.f

The interface is different now.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice stuff on that site..a bit pricey, but nice. I think I will buy my stuff from Reynolds electronics. they seem a bit more reasonable as far as price goes.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Doc ,

Here is a nice link for you.

http://www.the-robotman.com/nv_fs.html


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

*Grrrr*

Uh I think you meant well by showing me that link. I know it all too well.

You see, I used to have a How-to on building your own Robby the robot..If you saw my site before it got shut down there used to be a home page where you could click on the various parts to build. I sent Fred Barton (whos site link you provided) an E-mail asking him if I could link his site to mine.He promptly sent me an Email full of legal threats and that if I didn't take my site down, the lawyers from Time life Warner would be happy to sue me. It seems he has an exclusive license to manufacture Robby the Robot for profit, and thinks anyone who provides any information on building your own, is taking sales away from him. Totaly preposterous! Anyway, that was the short version of the story. I still have the How-to, and I will persue any legal avenues, including envoking the Fair-Use act.

Just thought I would share that piece of Info, it makes an interesting story.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

oh my god have you read that guy's site? his ego is larger than the state he lives in!!!

I can't wait till my magazine company is off the ground. You realize if you buy the rights to forbidden planet and lost in space, you collectively own the rights to robby, and his contract with time warner will become void..

money is a cruel thing. I'd love to see his face if I got the franchise rights.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

If you see the look on his face, please take a picture of it for me..I would love to put it on my site...That is if you let me have a Robby robot site! hehe


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

hey Doc,

I had no idea of that at all. I'm sorry if I caused you anger. 

Building a Robby prop is my ultimate goal. I have been trying to think up ways to build him. 

I figured making the molds would be expensive. so I figured I'd make a few types of Robbies.

A foam suit to wear as a costume and a Fiberglas Robby to use as a really cool thing to have on my basement.

As for the guy with the Lawyers. I saw that site yrs ago. he was charging something like $10k / Robby.

Once again I'm sorry if I brought back bad memories.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

No..not at all, Tom.I know verbal inflections are lost in writing, so I can see why you might think that, but don't worry about it..I like to talk about it actually, I find it theraputic!:googly:

I am glad you wish to build your own Robby! you are the first person I have encountered on the net who is serious about it.
My how-to wasn't on long enough to get feed back ( except the aforementioned butt-hole)..So I would be happy to discuss it with you, by E-mail or PM..I am not supposed to, but I will make an exception in your case, as I am DYING to talk to someone else about my ideas. Be aware, I have yet to finish mine, but my methods are working so far, and I think you would still benefit from them. I even have accurate measurements!


----------

